# Coo Kisses



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

My Coo-Coo Loves To Kiss Me.  

Andi


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Cute pictures, Andi...now are you SURE those are kisses and not an attack on the "spider creature?" LOL


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Lookes like she is trying to kill the "creature"  
Lovely bird and great pics.

Reti


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Reti said:


> Lookes like she is trying to kill the "creature"
> Lovely bird and great pics.
> 
> Reti


LOL She sure looks DETERMINED, whichever it is!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Just like all the sweet little devils - they pick the most tender part of the hand and then hold on tight.  Andi, I enjoyed your pictures.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Andi, must be sweet on you, looks like you have a flesh eating pijie on your hand, lol.

fp


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Do you give her scratches? I bet she'd like those from you. Looks like she feels so content around you.

The kisses may hurt but they're genuine. The first pic says it all with those closed eyes.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Garye said:


> Do you give her scratches? I bet she'd like those from you. Looks like she feels so content around you.
> 
> The kisses may hurt but they're genuine. *The first pic says it all with those closed eyes.*




Actually, Garye, it's all "deception! She's concentrating on her next move! And as you can see, she got a good one! LOL 

Squeaks also closes his eyes while he is "beaking" me and hanging on for all he's worth!


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

But you know Mr. Squeaks just loves you. He's just doing it all in fun!

You should be so lucky to own such a "fun" pigeon! And a handsome one I might add.

Garye just sighs every time she sees his pic.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Garye said:


> But you know Mr. Squeaks just loves you. He's just doing it all in fun!
> 
> You should be so lucky to own such a "fun" pigeon! And a handsome one I might add.
> 
> Garye just sighs every time she sees his pic.


Well, tell Garye that Squeaks is in "daddy" mode, so he must be thinking of her! He thinks she's beautiful!

Unrequited long distance love is hard on Squeaks - especially since Garye already has a mate! *sigh*  

They could probably write their own pigeon "soap opera!" LOL 
(*Squeaks isn't happy that I'm laughing!)*

ALL IN FUN? Yeah, that's what I thought until he nailed my bare foot! OUCH! He was attacking! Of course, HE may have thought he was having fun! I wasn't!


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*He loves when I rub under his beak*

and down his neck, actually his whole head. He will hold on to my hand with his beak and if I stop he starts shaking his head from side to side with my hand still attached to beak, spoiled little bird I tell ya. 

Andi


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Ah see! I was right about Mr. Squeaks and those coo kisses! It is love! No matter how much it hurts the person it gives it to.

Yes, feet need to be kissed too and Mr. Squeaks was only doing his duty in showing his affection. He probably just worships you.  

I had a feeling pigeons liked to be scratched in spots they can't reach. It must relieve them of their itches.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Garye said:


> Ah see! I was right about Mr. Squeaks and those coo kisses! It is love! No matter how much it hurts the person it gives it to.
> 
> *Yes, feet need to be kissed too and Mr. Squeaks was only doing his duty in showing his affection. He probably just worships you.*
> 
> I had a feeling pigeons liked to be scratched in spots they can't reach. It must relieve them of their itches.



Showing his affection, my foot! (pun intended) Oh yes, I'm sure he "worships" me...it's just that my foot is not what he worships! The foot is another entity entirely: the ENEMY! We are NOT talking lovin' "cooey-gooey" kisses here! He means to attack! defeat! destroy!

Andi...be vigilent...you may be seeing the "first phases" of "enemy sighted!"

Oh yes, Squeaks does, indeed, loved to be scratched in those hard to reach spots...is he always grateful?? Ha! (see about the feet!) Ungrateful bird!


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

mr squeaks said:


> The *foot* is another entity entirely: the ENEMY! We are NOT talking lovin' "cooey-gooey" kisses here! He means to attack! *defeat!* destroy!



Guess he is going for a "victory over *de-feet!*"  LOL

Oh boy, that's bad...LOL...sorry, couldn't resist!  


Linda


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lin Hansen said:


> Guess he is going for a "victory over *de-feet!*"  LOL
> 
> Oh boy, that's bad...LOL...sorry, couldn't resist!
> 
> ...


Oh, Lord, Lin, you just MADE my NIGHT! ROFLMAO !!! That is just GREAT! LOVE PUNS!!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

I thought that was really good too Lin.

Shi, Do you wear steal toed shoes?

You better warn Cindy when she comes over to care for him to count her toes when she leaves.

Feather

And he has that sweet little face.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Feather said:


> I thought that was really good too Lin.
> 
> Shi, Do you wear steal toed shoes?
> 
> ...


Yeah, Feather, beneath that "sweet" face is a hidden devil! That's why he's so good as The Caped One!

I don't have steel-toed shoes but ones that cover. I just have to watch that he doesn't decide to after the shiny ankle bracelet, WHICH is attached around my ANKLE. Bracelet is just for warm-up exercises...then comes the ankle ATTACK!  

Cindy won't have to worry...Squeaks is stranger phobic...he panics when ANYONE comes to visit. People get to pet him but only if I'm holding him and keep reassuring him that all is OK... I sometimes cup my hand over his head so he can't see the "others!"


----------

